# Congrats RoughRider Birds and Risovi Taxidermy



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I visited the ND Taxidermy show yesterday and 2 of our taxidermists sponsors, Roughrider Game Birds and Risovi Taxidermy, won plenty of awards.

Congrats Jamie and Rick for their work!

Roughghrider Game Birds:

http://www.roughridergamebirds.com/

Risovi Taxidermy:

http://www.risovitaxidermystudio.com/


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey Chris...Glad you got a chance to check out! :beer: Thanks I appreciate it...Really though the weekend belonged to your friend and mine Matt Jones...5 entries, 5 Blues! Not sure if I've ever seen that before...Hopefully, Matt will post up some of his work!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya Matt had some killer work as well. I really liked his double mallard dead mount with all the "frozen effects". Cool if he had that as a pic.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The show was a lot of fun and I learned a TON. Winning something was nice but getting a chance to talk to a couple of the top guys in the country about how to improve was priceless. Congrats to Rick and Jamie as I know both guys definitely put in the time and work.

BTW Huey, I got that mallard pic up in the mount show and tell thread. 8)


----------

